# wage in crete chania



## hofen (Sep 14, 2015)

heloo every body..
in couple of month we are going to Greece can someone pls tell me whether you can find jobs in crete and the minimum possible wage in chania area crete.
we need to get started and to know stats.in neboo it says 1000 euro minimum
but I heard much lower.
thanks...
oded.


----------



## dias132 (Sep 7, 2015)

One thousand euro .That's a joke.  

What sort of jobs are you looking for? There are no jobs for degree educated people. I guess it is feasible to find something as a waiter/waitress but don't take it for granted . There is no minimum salary .Summer is a good period for seasonal jobs with the huge amount of tourists.


----------



## hofen (Sep 14, 2015)

thank u for the reply..
we will have some 2000 euro "pension" but extra should be good and of course to be occupied.
I am not intend to come without some security.
oded.


----------



## dias132 (Sep 7, 2015)

If you have that pension things of course will be much easier . Finding something for some extras is doable . People of Crete are willing to help . Your neighbors will probably help you the first months.


----------



## hofen (Sep 14, 2015)

thank u very much dias.
oded.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

How do you plan to live legally in Greece? Do you have a passport from an EU country? How do you plan to get legal residency?

Given the unemployment rate in Greece, getting any kind of job will not be easy. I also have to say that while you may be looking to supplement your pension, there are many young Greeks looking to earn a living. You don't need a job if you have 2000E of pension income.


----------



## hofen (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.
I do not intend to live on pension.
We work hard and it is a chance to move to our new destiny.for passport we now try to make polish so no docs will be needed.
oded.


----------



## dias132 (Sep 7, 2015)

if you don't mind me asking , why do you want to go to Crete? Just to enjoy life on this beautiful island ? Tired of wars around Israel?


----------



## hofen (Sep 14, 2015)

exactly my friend.
oded.


----------



## dias132 (Sep 7, 2015)

I see. Good luck with your new life .


----------

